# Ordering DVR After MRV Upgrade



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Now that I have MRV, if I were to order a new DVR from the D* site (since I know that they won't guarantee me an HR24) would they automatically include a DECA module if they were to send say an HR22? I want an HR24 & I know I can order one online but I can get a DVR from D* for $99 instead of $199 & I'd like to save that money. But, I don't know what my chances would be of getting one by ordering from D*. Just wondering if the chances go up some since I now have MRV & they would have to include a DECA unit if they send any other DVR.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I wondered something similar. Not to hijack, but I think we are headed a similar direction: Now that I have MRV enabled on my own network, I wonder if I could call and go "Hey, I need another DECA module, how much are they?" and be able to buy one cheaper than online?


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

I would hope that anybody who has gotten the MRV upgrade would get DECAs included in the cost of the receiver going forward if they didn't get an H(R)24. It would be ridiculous to say, oh, pay us X dollars for a receiver that may or may not have DECA built in, and if you happen to get one that doesn't have DECA built in, you can pay us Y dollars to get it added!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

matt1124 said:


> I wondered something similar. Not to hijack, but I think we are headed a similar direction: Now that I have MRV enabled on my own network, I wonder if I could call and go "Hey, I need another DECA module, how much are they?" and be able to buy one cheaper than online?


 Probably not because your account will NOT be flagged for DECA and WILL be flagged UNsupported.

What I am wondering is what will happen if we call in at a later date and want the DECA install done. Talk about confusing the CSR's.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

It shouldn't be confusing because if you haven't ordered a MRV order they'll just place one.

As far as what they will ship one might assume that an HR24 would be sent to MRV supported accounts. If they didn't I'm guessing a DECA would need to be ordered manually. The main issue is no one will know if you need a DECA until you get the receiver. So I'm guessing that the MRV supported flag will prioritize a HR24.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

TBlazer07 said:


> Probably not because your account will NOT be flagged for DECA and WILL be flagged UNsupported.
> 
> What I am wondering is what will happen if we call in at a later date and want the DECA install done. Talk about confusing the CSR's.


Somebody on here had their account marked with a Y instead of a U. I wonder if that would make a difference in this case, and if so, I wonder what mine is. 

In November when they don't want to charge me an extra $50, I will think about ordering agan, but we will see where I am at that point.

EDIT: Also, in their system, they still think I have the Phase III dish. I can still order BBCs though, even though their system shows my system doesn't need them since I don't have an HD dish.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

I would (and have) ordered a HR24 third party so you know your guaranteed a HR24, of course youll have to pay the full 199.00 but thats what I did.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Now that I have had the DECA upgrade, if I were to order a new HD DVR I would nicely and directly tell the CSR "if I don't receive an HR24, I will tell the tech to come back with one or cancel the order". Since any cancelled order gets refunded, it's just as good as a guarantee.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

paragon said:


> Now that I have had the DECA upgrade, if I were to order a new HD DVR I would nicely and directly tell the CSR "if I don't receive an HR24, I will tell the tech to come back with one or cancel the order". Since any cancelled order gets refunded, it's just as good as a guarantee.


You will either get a guarantee which will be only to get you off the call or you will be told "do what you want" in a nice and pleasant way. Do you really think the person who places your order would care if you chose to cancel it? :nono2:


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> You will either get a guarantee which will be only to get you off the call or you will be told "do what you want" in a nice and pleasant way. Do you really think the person who places your order would care if you chose to cancel it? :nono2:


No, I don't think they would care, nor would I care if they care. The point of saying it upfront like that is so that if I actually DO have to cancel the order, I can point to that conversation as justification.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

paragon said:


> No, I don't think they would care, nor would I care if they care. The point of saying it upfront like that is so that if I actually DO have to cancel the order, I can point to that conversation as justification.


Unless you need to justify it to yourself it doesn't need to be said. If you called to cancel the order even if you told the person "I said to send X or I would cancel" it wouldn't change the outcome. It would be the same thing as telling that to your web browser prior to hitting submit. Either way you have the same chance.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

You can cancel a receiver & send it back for a refund if you decide you don't want it (or if they send something you don't want)?


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Unless you need to justify it to yourself it doesn't need to be said. If you called to cancel the order even if you told the person "I said to send X or I would cancel" it wouldn't change the outcome. It would be the same thing as telling that to your web browser prior to hitting submit. Either way you have the same chance.


It's not about justifying it to myself, it's about making sure I'm in a strong negotiating position if things don't go smoothly. For as great of a product as DIRECTV provides, they are still a "cable company" and are more than capable of being shady.



HDJulie said:


> You can cancel a receiver & send it back for a refund if you decide you don't want it (or if they send something you don't want)?


As long as it hasn't been activated, you should be able to (at least that's my understanding).


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

paragon said:


> It's not about justifying it to myself, it's about making sure I'm in a strong negotiating position if things don't go smoothly. For as great of a product as DIRECTV provides, they are still a "cable company" and are more than capable of being shady..


Perhaps I should clarify. A CSR* can never order a specific receiver nor can they suggest, guarantee, promise, preordain, scry, or fate a model number. They can order a type of receiver only. There is no negotiation in this. There has been much speculation, myself included, that the system would prioritize an HR24 to an account that has placed a DECA upgrade and has the supported network tag. However that by no means guarantee you will get one.

So if you want a specific model ordering through DirecTV at this time is not your best option. If you choose to wait awhile and see if it's confirmed if what we speculate is true or not then that's your choice. Otherwise you're better off going to http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112 and looking at the deals that are being posted for a specific model receiver.

*CSR for this type of scenario is a CSR that people call to order equipment, cancel service, or ask about a bill. This does not include off line specialty groups that are not accessible by a normal call.


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

I have been directed to only use 24 s on actual mrv accounts IF available. 
New installs. Now both the 24 s and the deca are not as plentiful as I would like but that's just me.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Perhaps I should clarify. A CSR* can never order a specific receiver nor can they suggest, guarantee, promise, preordain, scry, or fate a model number. They can order a type of receiver only. There is no negotiation in this. There has been much speculation, myself included, that the system would prioritize an HR24 to an account that has placed a DECA upgrade and has the supported network tag. However that by no means guarantee you will get one.
> 
> So if you want a specific model ordering through DirecTV at this time is not your best option. If you choose to wait awhile and see if it's confirmed if what we speculate is true or not then that's your choice. Otherwise you're better off going to http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112 and looking at the deals that are being posted for a specific model receiver.
> 
> *CSR for this type of scenario is a CSR that people call to order equipment, cancel service, or ask about a bill. This does not include off line specialty groups that are not accessible by a normal call.


We're going in circles here. I am aware that the system is set up as you describe. That is what necessitates the need for the actions I described.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I decided to call D* today just to see what they might say. I waited on hold for 10 minutes to speak to a CSR. The lady I spoke with was Sherri & she was very patient, very helpful, & wanted to do everything she could to help me. The situation is as expected -- they can't promise any specific equipment but she thought there was a good chance I would get an HR24 if I ordered online. She did research, she asked her supervisor, she asked other CSR's but no one knows what an MRV customer will get. We talked about me placing the order & then sending it back if it weren't an HR24. I asked about getting credited for the $100 if I were to place an order with Solidsignal. She never would agree to that so we decided that I would order online (because if she ordered it, it would trigger an install because technically I would be at 9 tuners even though I'm going to disconnect the H24 but keep it) & if I don't get an HR24, she has noted my account that I will send it back & we'll look at other options. I placed my order about 10 minutes ago. It already shows as shipped & completed but does not say what it is. I guess I'll see in a few days.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

HDJulie said:


> I decided to call D* today just to see what they might say. I waited on hold for 10 minutes to speak to a CSR. The lady I spoke with was Sherri & she was very patient, very helpful, & wanted to do everything she could to help me. The situation is as expected -- they can't promise any specific equipment but she thought there was a good chance I would get an HR24 if I ordered online. She did research, she asked her supervisor, she asked other CSR's but no one knows what an MRV customer will get. We talked about me placing the order & then sending it back if it weren't an HR24. I asked about getting credited for the $100 if I were to place an order with Solidsignal. She never would agree to that so we decided that I would order online (because if she ordered it, it would trigger an install because technically I would be at 9 tuners even though I'm going to disconnect the H24 but keep it) & if I don't get an HR24, she has noted my account that I will send it back & we'll look at other options. I placed my order about 10 minutes ago. It already shows as shipped & completed but does not say what it is. I guess I'll see in a few days.


If that H24 is leased you'll be required to send it back or you'll get hit with a non return fee.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> If that H24 is leased you'll be required to send it back or you'll get hit with a non return fee.


I'm not going to deactivate it -- I'm going to pay the $5 a month to keep it active in case we decide to add a TV to our bedroom. I got it for free with the MRV install so I don't want to send it back just yet.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

am7crew said:


> I would (and have) ordered a HR24 third party so you know your guaranteed a HR24, of course youll have to pay the full 199.00 but thats what I did.


Here's another place: $179.99 and $1 shipping
http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=hr24&SearchType=Header


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I was on the phone with D* today on another unrelated matter. When I got that resolved, she asked if I had any more questions.

I asked about ordering a DECA adapter separately. She told me I could! I asked her if she was able to order one for my R22 since that was the first thing that popped into my head, but it wouldn't let her since "the R22 isn't HD" :sure

I was going to try again with my HR20 but the system was running slow on her end and I didn't want to hog her time just for a price of a DECA adapter.

She told me if I added another receiver to my account I could get one though.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

If you have the installation included (not a self-install), I think the chances are exremely high that the tech would have an HR24 on the truck and would have zero issues giving it to you.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I just got the DVR that I ordered from D*. The box says it is an HR21-100-R. I'm not going to open the box to see if there is a DECA with it or I'd have to pay to send it back. I called D* to let them know I would be sending it back & I'm just going to spend the extra $100 & order one online.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> I just got the DVR that I ordered from D*. The box says it is an HR21-100-R. I'm not going to open the box to see if there is a DECA with it or I'd have to pay to send it back. I called D* to let them know I would be sending it back & I'm just going to spend the extra $100 & order one online.


A refurb non-24 is very likely when it is drop shipped from DIRECTV. If you have the installer bring it, the chances are high that you would get a 24 (as I did today). It seems that the installers mostly have only 24's now.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> A refurb non-24 is very likely when it is drop shipped from DIRECTV. If you have the installer bring it, the chances are high that you would get a 24 (as I did today). It seems that the installers mostly have only 24's now.


I didn't want to take that chance either. Plus, I'm not able to take off work right now to meet an installer. I just sucked it up & paid full price .


----------

